# Canon EOS 300 D - Tamron - Kompatibilität von Objektiven



## frankfrank (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meine Suche im Web diese tolle Seite entdeckt. Dabei fand ich auch einige Beiträge, die mein Problem berühren, letztlich aber nicht abschließend beantworten. Jedenfalls könnte hier jemand die Information, welche in benötige, haben.

Zur Sache:

Ich besitze eine Nikon F50-Kamera (analog). Dazu habe ich mir seinerzeit diverse Tamron-Objektive gekauft.

Nun würde ich gern auf eine digitale SLR-Kamera umsteigen, am liebsten auf die Canon EOS 300 D.

Dabei stellt sich nun die Frage, ob meine "alten" Tamron-Objektive mit dieser Kamera kompatibel sind.

Die Hersteller (z. B. Nikon und Tamron) verweigern diesbezügliche Auskunft.

Deshalb meine Bitte/Frage an Euch: Kann mir bitte jemand mit Sicherheit sagen, ob meine Tamron-Objektive kompatibel sind, bzw. wo ich eine entsprechende (sichere) Information finde.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Frank


----------



## DerBerliner (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank,

also wenn Du deine alten Objektive weiterbenutzen möchtest dann schau dich lieber nach einer digitale Nikon SLR um.

Die Hersteller haben unterschiedliche Anschlüsse (Bajonett) also werden die Objektive schon rein mechanisch nicht passen.

Da es allerdings in letzter Zeit immer mehr Anpassungen der Kamera und Objetktivfirmware gibt ist nicht gesagt, dass Deine Objektive an der neuen digitalen SLR funktionieren. 
Selbst wenn bei einem Freund/Kollegen die Kombination funktioniert muss es bei Dir nicht unbedingt auch der Fall sein.

Zwar bieten einige Dritthersteller (Sigma/Tamron) Firmwareupgrades für ihre Objektive an, allerdings aúch nicht immer kostenlos.

Der einzige Tipp der bleibt ist: Nimm von Billiganbieter-Shops im Netz Abstand und wende Dich an einen Fachhändler mit dem Du vor Ort deine Objektive testen kannst.

NACHTRAG: Ist irgendwie nicht deutlich genug rübergekommen: Canon Kamera und Tamron Objektive mit Nikon Anschluss = NEIN


----------



## frankfrank (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Berliner,

danke für Deine Info.

In einer Sache bin ich jetzt zusätzlich verwirrt:

Meines Wissens haben/hatten (analoge) Nikon SLR und (analoge) Canon SLR dieselben Objektivanschlüsse. Meine Freundin hat eine Canon SLR und da passen dieselben (also meine "alten") Tamron-Objektive ran...

Ich habe auch schon an Tamron geschrieben, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Die Idee mit dem Händlercheck vor Ort hatte ich auch schon. Leider gibt es in meiner Nähe nur einen Mediamarkt und der hat die EOS 300 D nicht. Die Beratung ist dort (neuerdings) auch sehr schwach...

Na mal sehen. Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurückkomme (fahre morgen - leider noch ohne neue SLR), werde ich mal einen solchen Händler suchen.

Danke nochmals.

Frank


----------



## DerBerliner (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank,


> Meines Wissens haben/hatten (analoge) Nikon SLR und (analoge) Canon SLR dieselben Objektivanschlüsse. Meine Freundin hat eine Canon SLR und da passen dieselben (also meine "alten") Tamron-Objektive ran...



also das ist unmöglich, das "analoge" Bajonett von Canon (Typ FD) hatte eine vollkommen andere Bauweise als das Nikon Bajonett.
Beim Nikon Bajonett wird nach dem Ansetzen das komplette Objektiv "gedreht" und damit verriegelt.
Bei dem alten Canon FD Bajonett hingegen wird das Objektiv angesetzt und nur ein Ring gedreht um zu verriegeln.
EDIT: bei den NewFD Anschlüssen war dieser Ring ebenfalls fest und das Objetkiv musste komplett gedreht werden. Die Anschlüsse also solche waren jedoch weitgehend identisch.
Die neueren EF Anschlüsse bei Canon (Canon EOS also C-AF) werden ähnlich gehandhabt wie eh und je bei Nikon, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Canon komplett elektronische Kontakte verbaut und Nikon sowohl als auch.

Was den MediaMarkt anbetrifft: Nun, dass hatte ich in der Tat nicht im Sinn wenn ich Fachhandel meinte.


----------



## frankfrank (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Oliver,

Du hast wohl recht. Ich habe zwei Nikons und die Sache wohl deshalb verwechselt...

Mit dem Mediamarkt ist das so eine Sache: Zum einen gab es in unserem Mediamarkt tatsächlich einmal eine Dame in der Fotoabteilung, die es wirklich drauf hatte. Zum anderen dachte ich an Mediamarkt, weil es das nächste Geschäft überhaupt in meiner Nähe ist.

Nun noch etwas kurioses: Soeben kommt die lang ersehnte Mail von Tamron rein. Dabei wirst Du im wesentlichen bestätigt.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier der wichte Teil des Textes der Tamron-Mail:

"Das Tamron AF 28-77mm 77DN und 200-400mm 75DN wurden für analoge Spiegelreflexkameras entwickelt. Grundsätzlich sind sie jedoch mit digitalen Kameras kombinierbar, sollten aber nur im manuellem Modus der jeweiligen Kamera verwendet werden.

Bei diesen Modellen übernehmen wir keine Garantie auf Schärfe oder Funktion. 

Des weiteren nutzen Sie gerade Nikon Objektive an der Nikon F50. In Ihrer Anfrage schreiben Sie, dass Sie sich eine

EOS 300D zulegen möchten. Die EOS ist eine Canon Kamera an der Sie nicht Ihre früheren Nikon Objektive nutzen können,

die Anschlüsse sind unterschiedlich, ein Umbau wäre zwar möglich, doch die Kosten würden den Neupreis um das drei bis vierfache übersteigen. 

Für die hohe Anforderung digitaler Kameras, hat Tamron spezielle Objektive entwickelt. Diese haben eine hohe Auflösung, geringe Vignetierung und eine bessere Vergütung gegen Streulicht.

Folgende Objektive sind  speziell für digitale Spiegelreflexkameras optimiert: 

SP AF28-75mm F2.8 XR Di LD Aspherical (IF) MACRO (Artikel Nr.A09)

SP AF180mm F/3.5 Di LD (IF) MACRO 1:1            (Artikel Nr.B01)

SP AF17-35mm F/2.8-4 Di LD Aspherical (IF)       (Artikel Nr.A05)

SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di Macro 1:1                     (Artikel Nr.272D)

Ab Juli wird ein AF 200-500mm Di erhältlich sein."

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

an Oliver und alle Interessierten

Frank


----------



## DerBerliner (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von frankfrank _
> *
> Mit dem Mediamarkt ist das so eine Sache: Zum einen gab es in unserem Mediamarkt tatsächlich einmal eine Dame in der Fotoabteilung, die es wirklich drauf hatte. Zum anderen dachte ich an Mediamarkt, weil es das nächste Geschäft überhaupt in meiner Nähe ist.
> *



ja, das ist allerdings leider sehr selten, wir haben hier in Berlin einen einzigen MediaMarkt (wir haben schon noch mehr) der wirklich brauchbar ist. Jedenfalls in Bezug auf die Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter.

Na dann wünsche ich Dir erstmal einen schönen Urlaub (wenn auch ohne digitale SLR) und falls Du Tipps brauchst wegen Kaufentscheidung, poste einfach wieder.

BTW: Ich empfehle allerdings grundsätzlich Original Objektive (Ich bin einfach zu lange dabei und hab mit Dritthersteller Optiken zuviel Geld in den Sand gesetzt)


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Juni 2004)

Hi Berliner,
wenn ihr gerade bei Kompetenz seid ... da kann ich die Photoabteilung im KaDeWe weiterempfehlen (meines Wissens nach nur ein Verkäufer). Zwar ist die Auswahl nicht sonderlich groß aber es wird einem gut geholfen.

Sorry for offtopic


----------



## DerBerliner (22. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Hi Berliner,
> wenn ihr gerade bei Kompetenz seid ... da kann ich die Photoabteilung im KaDeWe weiterempfehlen (meines Wissens nach nur ein Verkäufer). Zwar ist die Auswahl nicht sonderlich groß aber es wird einem gut geholfen.
> 
> Sorry for offtopic  *



Hallo radde`,

nur weiss ich bis jetzt nicht wo frank eigentlich herkommt, von daher wird ihm das KaDeWe leider nichts nutzen, aber stimmt schon die Abteilung ist nicht verkehrt, wenngleich es bessere Stellen in Berlin gibt.

Das Beispiel mit dem MediaMarkt war ja nur in Bezug auf seinen Versuch beim MM fündig zu werden......

</Offtopic>


----------

